# What happened to Dave crossland ?



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Just saw a video from New Year's Eve 2015/2016 on you tube and he looks horribly ill .

i know he was a member on here a few years ago .


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Old n fat said:


> Just saw a video from New Year's Eve 2015/2016 on you tube and he looks horribly ill .
> 
> i know he was a member on here a few years ago .


 probably suffering the effects of taken ridiculous amount of gear and s**t diet


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

He was a mod on TM too but not any more. I believe there were posts on FaceBook (or maybe just rumours) that he was ill and on dialysis with kidneys, not too sure how true though.

I believe he was involved with ChemClarity but to what extent I am unsure.

He was always a good guy to chat to and I never had any issues at all.

Hope he is OK and recovered from any health issues.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> He was a mod on TM too but not any more. I believe there were posts on FaceBook (or maybe just rumours) that he was ill and on dialysis with kidneys, not too sure how true though.
> 
> I believe he was involved with ChemClarity but to what extent I am unsure.
> 
> ...


 yeah I heard same thing, he still posts on facebook and he's still giving out advice and doing seminars etc.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh so it all went wrong then .


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

He seems fine to me. He is doing regular videos on YouTube and Q&A's on Facebook etc.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> He seems fine to me. He is doing regular videos on YouTube and Q&A's on Facebook etc.


 he does facebook questions and answers once a week, so still very much active , think he has something to do with chem clarity , dont quote me on that, but that not a bad thing, as he quite knowledgable


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

I find it puzzling that a guy who clearly has a lot of knowledge on steroids undertakes a project like he did, taking ridiculous amounts of gear.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just had a look on YouTube, last video uploaded a week ago.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

He does look ill


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

He looks f**ked, I wish him no harm at all but I did laugh at the dead pool comment


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

As has been said, still active. Looks fine, the skin condition he has looks horrendous when it flares up but is one of those things that's looks far more serious than it is.

Knowledgable guy, has taken loads of criticism over the years, some warranted but a hell of a lot that isn't. Some of the most respected guys to have ever posted on these forums speak very highly of him.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

What the absolute f**k is that?! He looks like that avengers bloke.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

He's just done a massive cut, also turned transgender (Estro got the better of him).

Look good :thumb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> He was a mod on TM too but not any more. I believe there were posts on FaceBook (or maybe just rumours) that he was ill and on dialysis with kidneys, not too sure how true though.
> 
> I believe he was involved with ChemClarity but to what extent I am unsure.
> 
> ...


 he has FSGS kidney disease but he is not on dialysis

his relationship with Chem Clarity was as a consultant when they created the idea for the service (he sorted of advised them on what to focus on with testing)

he does a weekly Q&A live on FB


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Fina said:


> What the absolute f**k is that?! He looks like that avengers bloke.


 You mean Fantastic Four, sir.

Fantastic Four aren't even in the same Marvel Universe as The Avengers. THIS IS BASIC GEEKNOWLEDGE!


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm not looking to argue here but , if he ended up with kidney damage and a deadpool face because he went ape s**t on gear , why would you listen ?because he's "been there done that"

thats the worst premise for risking you're health and wealth .

if I break my leg I trust a doctors and other qualified staff to sort it , it's not relevant if they have previously had a broken leg or not .

just seems like bro science but at the higher end where we follow without question .

its like asking a homeless man the dangers of drugs and alcohol , yeah he knows all about it but you could have worked it out without getting to that stage .

dunno maybe I'm wrong about it all, I never followed him much just wanted to watch the DVD he made but I'm off that idea now .


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

@Joe Jeffery arent you and him best mates?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Old n fat said:


> I'm not looking to argue here but , if he ended up with kidney damage and a deadpool face because he went ape s**t on gear , why would you listen ?because he's "been there done that"
> 
> thats the worst premise for risking you're health and wealth .
> 
> ...


 wasnt it debunked that he helps the police with gear?

He takes a lot of gear for well not a lot of anything. No bodybuilding gains not in the competive strength either so I don't see what the fuss is. I think it's because he openly talks about it.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> he has FSGS kidney disease but he is not on dialysis
> 
> his relationship with Chem Clarity was as a consultant when they created the idea for the service (he sorted of advised them on what to focus on with testing)
> 
> he does a weekly Q&A live on FB


 Just had a read up on that. Looks like he'll eventually end up on dialysis then as it's a disease that attacks the kidneys. That's not great!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

CG88 said:


> @Joe Jeffery arent you and him best mates?


 hes still posting on facebook and youtube pertaining to be an expert in all things training & gear related. still dont think hes built any muscle.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

todai said:


> Just had a read up on that. Looks like he'll eventually end up on dialysis then as it's a disease that attacks the kidneys. That's not great!


 My mrs is a nurse on a dialysis ward and it's no life once you're on the machines .


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> hes still posting on facebook and youtube pertaining to be an expert in all things training & gear related. still dont think hes built any muscle.


 I'm originally from near him, I might just book a 121 session and record it on a hidden camera. Then some UKM guys could jump out and bust him like BBC rogue traders. Then rape him.

OK maybe not rape but defo the rest.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> hes still posting on facebook and youtube pertaining to be an expert in all things training & gear related. still dont think hes built any muscle.


 On 4g of gear HGH and slin, expert in training and nutrition, can't build muscle :lol:

Guy was a mong


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> I'm originally from near him, I might just book a 121 session and record it on a hidden camera. Then some UKM guys could jump out and bust him like BBC rogue traders. Then rape him.
> 
> OK maybe not rape but defo the rest.


 In4 changing room vid of @TinTin10 ft @Joe Jeffery :lol:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

CG88 said:


> In4 changing room vid of @TinTin10 ft @Joe Jeffery :lol:


 TINTININJJ


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> I'm originally from near him, I might just book a 121 session and record it on a hidden camera. Then some UKM guys could jump out and bust him like BBC rogue traders. Then rape him.
> 
> OK maybe not rape but defo the rest.


 harsh.



CG88 said:


> On 4g of gear HGH and slin, expert in training and nutrition, can't build muscle :lol:
> 
> Guy was a mong


 hes doing a q and a on facebook, chatting bollocks. shame he didn't follow his own advice here.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> harsh.
> 
> hes doing a q and a on facebook, chatting bollocks. shame he didn't follow his own advice here.
> 
> View attachment 139324


 Guy talks fluff, he could make a ham sandwich sound like a 5 course meal :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ILLBehaviour said:


> hes still posting on facebook and youtube pertaining to be an expert in all things training & gear related. still dont think hes built any muscle.


 I dunno, he built a fair bit of muscle, just never got lean and wasn't particularly pleasing to look at physique wise.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> he has FSGS kidney disease but he is not on dialysis
> 
> his relationship with Chem Clarity was as a consultant when they created the idea for the service (he sorted of advised them on what to focus on with testing)
> 
> he does a weekly Q&A live on FB


 Thanks for clearing up Paul, as I stated I wasn't too sure TBH.

Hope he is well.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I dunno, he built a fair bit of muscle, just never got lean and wasn't particularly pleasing to look at physique wise.


 I was talking about Joe Jeffrey not Dave.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

He's definitely big, but looks horrible, I just googled him as don't really know him.

Looks like a lot of synthol to me.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

What happened to Dave Crossland? Steroids would be my first guess.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Dave Crossland happened to Dave Crossland.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

todai said:


> Just had a read up on that. Looks like he'll eventually end up on dialysis then as it's a disease that attacks the kidneys. That's not great!


 he may not it all depends on the speed of the degradation of his kidneys to be fair or he may get a transplant before dialysis as the number to be on the transplant list comes before the one to say you should be on dialysis



ILLBehaviour said:


> harsh.
> 
> hes doing a q and a on facebook, chatting bollocks. shame he didn't follow his own advice here.
> 
> View attachment 139324


 this is sad and so wrong as Joe has zero understanding of either nutrition or PED's the fact he is answering other people's questions is dangerous



Huntingground said:


> Thanks for clearing up Paul, as I stated I wasn't too sure TBH.
> 
> Hope he is well.


 no problem mate, having a tough time of it with health at the moment but all will be cool in time i am sure.

hope you are well mate?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Taking steroids is usually done with a well planned goal in mind. Looking at his physique, it seems he just willy nilly took all the gear he could get his hands on to see what it would do.

If there was a goal in there somewhere, I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> harsh.
> 
> hes doing a q and a on facebook, chatting bollocks. shame he didn't follow his own advice here.
> 
> View attachment 139324


 Someone should chuck a few links on there for his TM journals :lol:

What a whopper


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> he may not it all depends on the speed of the degradation of his kidneys to be fair or he may get a transplant before dialysis as the number to be on the transplant list comes before the one to say you should be on dialysis
> 
> this is sad and so wrong as Joe has zero understanding of either nutrition or PED's the fact he is answering other people's questions is dangerous
> 
> ...


 he just posted up a podcast, still promoting himself as this great coach, guy is fvcking deluded, 2 years of training, a shitload of gear and look exactly the same.

and this is type of bollocks hes posting all over facebook to anyone that will listen,


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Comes across as a likeable bloke and very knowledgeable when it comes to gear. I watch his youtube videos alot.

The amount of gear he was taking is his choice, his life etc. Criticism of him is just rather silly.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

jjtreml said:


> Comes across as a likeable bloke and very knowledgeable when it comes to gear. I watch his youtube videos alot.
> 
> The amount of gear he was taking is his choice, his life etc. Criticism of him is just rather silly.


 Hi Joe


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I personally didn't like Dave's approach at all, i feel his openness and advertisement of extremely high dose cycles were the reason he got such a following but ultimately in the end, where has it got him.....ill.

Bodybuilding and good health aren't mutually exclusive, it can happen with a sensible approach and most of all......time, this is the part that most people forget, bodybuilding takes time, even the very top Pro's didn't just wake up one day after a few cycles competing for top spot at the Olympia and they are the worlds genetic elite.

I hope Dave recovers but let it be a lesson to everyone - *use not abuse*.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Fina said:


> He's definitely big, but looks horrible, I just googled him as don't really know him.
> 
> Looks like a lot of synthol to me.
> 
> View attachment 139327


 Not synthol, he site injects all his gear, puts a lot of into his arms!


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> Hi Joe


 Why do care so much about what another man did or didn't do? How does it effect your life?....get a grip ffs.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

jjtreml said:


> Why do care so much about what another man did or didn't do? How does it effect your life?....get a grip ffs.


 only said hi Joe


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dave crossland was making comments on Eddie abbews fb this morning because Eddie was discussing his drug use and not in a positive way.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

I can remember people discussing with Dave how concerned they where for him BEFORE he started the underconstruction DVD because of the stupidly high volume of gear and he blow it off with "listen , I've done my home work , I know what I'm doing "

look how that turned out for him ..

im amazed he's not under ground hiding with embarrassment , he is littereally what people fear will become of rich piana .


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Old n fat said:


> I can remember people discussing with Dave how concerned they where for him BEFORE he started the underconstruction DVD because of the stupidly high volume of gear and he blow it off with "listen , I've done my home work , I know what I'm doing "
> 
> look how that turned out for him ..
> 
> im amazed he's not under ground hiding with embarrassment , he is littereally what people fear will become of rich piana .


 He has cycled gear for a long time, high doses and lower doses. Like many other people, some are open about it, others aren't.

Do you attribute his FSGS solely to the period he was blasting the higher dose before the DVD?


----------



## j.kincaid (Oct 6, 2009)

Frigging brundle-fly


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I personally didn't like Dave's approach at all, i feel his openness and advertisement of extremely high dose cycles were the reason he got such a following but ultimately in the end, where has it got him.....ill.
> 
> Bodybuilding and good health aren't mutually exclusive, it can happen with a sensible approach and most of all......time, this is the part that most people forget, bodybuilding takes time, even the very top Pro's didn't just wake up one day after a few cycles competing for top spot at the Olympia and they are the worlds genetic elite.
> 
> I hope Dave recovers but let it be a lesson to everyone - *use is abuse*.


 Fixed ....


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Anytime I met and spoke with him he was a fat mess unable to stand for longer than a few minutes at a time and long sentences were a challenge you could tell he was struggling. He would also say how crap his diet is.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Regardless if he's a decent person irl or not, he's an absolute mess and not a good advert for the use of peds at all. His knowledge is also very limited and he only comes across as having an idea if you are clueless yourself.

Would he be the go to guy for absolutely anyone on any forum for advice? Of course not.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

luther1 said:


> Regardless if he's a decent person irl or not, he's an absolute mess and not a good advert for the use of peds at all. His knowledge is also very limited and he only comes across as having an idea if you are clueless yourself.
> 
> Would he be the go to guy for absolutely anyone on any forum for advice? Of course not.


 The guy has a decent level of knowledge, definately not aesthetic in the least bit, but carries a huge amount of muscle. A lot of the more respected guys on the forums would testify to this.

I don't get all this jumping on a high horse about being an advert for ped use or responsible drug use.Who the f**k cares. It's personal choice, and you live with the consequences of your choices. Any one of us who takes drugs of any kind is just one bad jab, or one bad reaction from a hospital visit. It's laughable how hypocritical some people can be (not aimed at you btw)


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> The guy has a decent level of knowledge, definately not aesthetic in the least bit, but carries a huge amount of muscle. A lot of the more respected guys on the forums would testify to this.
> 
> I don't get all this jumping on a high horse about being an advert for ped use or responsible drug use.Who the f**k cares. It's personal choice, and you live with the consequences of your choices. Any one of us who takes drugs of any kind is just one bad jab, or one bad reaction from a hospital visit. *It's laughable how hypocritical some people can be *(not aimed at you btw)


 Yeah.... I second that


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

luther1 said:


> Regardless if he's a decent person irl or not, he's an absolute mess and not a good advert for the use of peds at all. His knowledge is also very limited and he only comes across as having an idea if you are clueless yourself.
> 
> Would he be the go to guy for absolutely anyone on any forum for advice? Of course not.


 The guy has a decent level of knowledge, definately not aesthetic in the least bit, but carries a huge amount of muscle. A lot of the more respected guys on the forums would testify to this.

I don't get all this jumping on a high horse about being an advert for ped use or responsible drug use.Who the f**k cares. It's personal choice, and you live with the consequences of your choices. Any one of us who takes drugs of any kind is just one bad jab, or one bad reaction from a hospital visit. It's laughable how hypocritical some people can be (not aimed at you btw)


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> He has cycled gear for a long time, high doses and lower doses. Like many other people, some are open about it, others aren't.
> 
> Do you attribute his FSGS solely to the period he was blasting the higher dose before the DVD?


 Mate I have no idea why he's got it but are you saying it's not because of massive gear use ?

as said before my mrs is a dialysis nurse and people end up on the machines for loads of reasons but currently has two ex body builders on hemo dialysis .


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Old n fat said:


> Mate I have no idea why he's got it but are you saying it's not because of massive gear use ?
> 
> as said before my mrs is a dialysis nurse and people end up on the machines for loads of reasons but currently has two ex body builders on hemo dialysis .


 I don't know mate, might be, might not. There are loads of bodybuilders with Kidney problems who will swear blind it's not.

Could well be though, but if so I'd say where is the line between use and abuse. 10 years ago 1g+ was a lot 2-3G+ and people would say you were suicidal, now though 2g is almost normal. Guys on here running 4-5g a week. I could take 250mg a week get an abcess and end up with blood poisoning.

I'm a firm believer in doing what you want to do, it's got f all to do with anyone else, likewise if it all goes tits up, you've only got yourself to blame.


----------

